

Artificial intelligence crushed human records in 2048 - hinch
http://www.businessinsider.com/artificial-intelligence-crushed-all-human-records-in-the-addictive-tile-game-2048--heres-how-2015-5?IR=T

======
Oatseller
Developer of the AI, used by the author, gave details of the code on Stack
Overflow

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-
opti...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-optimal-
algorithm-for-the-game-2048/22498940#22498940)

